# Need a Little Guidance!



## aloram27 (May 28, 2012)

So I just recently downloaded and installed the tweaked2 package found here (freaking awesome package) http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22664-fp1hromcwmodintweaked-v21-updated-052612/ and everything seems to be going great. The only problem that I have is that I seem to be getting an error message that states that the android.phone service has stopped working and needs to be shut down. Which then makes me need to reboot to clear the error. Does anyone have any idea what I should do to fix this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

aloram27 said:


> So I just recently downloaded and installed the tweaked2 package found here (freaking awesome package) http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22664-fp1hromcwmodintweaked-v21-updated-052612/ and everything seems to be going great. The only problem that I have is that I seem to be getting an error message that states that the android.phone service has stopped working and needs to be shut down. Which then makes me need to reboot to clear the error. Does anyone have any idea what I should do to fix this?
> 
> Thanks in advance


A logcat would be helpful if the error is reproducible. Have you done anything with themes at all?


----------



## aloram27 (May 28, 2012)

Could you tell me how to get a logcat? Its done thru cwm right? No I haven't touched the themes really.
thanks for your help!


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

aloram27 said:


> Could you tell me how to get a logcat? Its done thru cwm right? No I haven't touched the themes really.
> thanks for your help!


it can be done via ADB or terminal 
.some ROM don't have it enabled (err kernels I guess)

anyway there is an app called alogcat on play market and I love it..free and runs in background in case you don't have a PC nearby..

but on terminal I use logcat command .yo can grab the main, event, or radio log..in this case main will be what you want..

logcat > /sdcard/log.log

that would put the output on SD card in a file called log.log obviously.. you get it . google logcat usage android for more info there are some excellent writeups much better than my babbling

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

have the .zip file on your sd card boot into CWM and wipe data and everything and then reflash the zip (also check md5's if problem happens again) if you want backup and advanced restore just /data/ to save all of your apps


----------

